# Where's the forestay?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am very new to sailing, surprisingly have been born in England. I am as new to sailing as I am to boats when it comes to crewing. I am an avid scuba diver so normally see boats as a means to getting to cool dive sites. However, on Saturday all that changes. I begin the Basic Keelboat course here on Long Island, NY and am greatly looking forward to it.

So I am taking this opportunity to say hello to all you other sailors.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey and welcome from a former LI boy!


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet Farx.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

know what you think of the courses. Welcome to Sailnet!


----------

